# Pf30 bb recommendation



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like its time to replace the original BB after over 5k miles.
2012 Cannondale Evo 1 Supersix HiMod with SL Hollowgrams
What BB would you guys recommend ?
Price range up to $100.

Also, is the sleeve a must or 2 separate cups like THIS
will work ?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Cannondale PressFit BB30 PF30 Bottom Bracket Shell, Bearings, Shields - KP197

It's probably best to use what the bike came with.



> Removing a Bonded BB Cup System
> 
> Currently, the bearings of most Pressfit 30 BB cup systems are not replacable and are not
> intended to be removed from the cups. In order to replace bottom bracket bearings, the
> ...


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for the detailed reply.
I know that the entire cups should be replaced (and not just the bearings) but I can see that there are solutions in the market where the 2 cups are separated and not attached the sleeve.
I was asking if the sleeve is a must.

I am also not sure the original one is a good idea for me.
It was never smooth and although didn't squeak till recently, the pedals never rotated freely as my Wife's Evo with Shimano D/A BB and crank.
I really would like to upgrade and get something smooth and friction free, so hopefully people that replaced their BB can provide some advise here.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well no, technically the sleeve isn't a must, but it serves a solid purpose; it keeps the two cups aligned to one another. It also provides protection for the spindle and whatnot. 

I assumed that what it came with would be a good working solution, but if it never was go ahead and change. Personally I think any press-fit solution is garbage and there should be threads somewhere in there clamping things tight. However, for your bike and bottom bracket, I don't think there's one of those threaded solutions. You might have to stick to press-fit nightmares. And that being the case, try whatever works. If you find what works, stick with it.

PF30 Threaded ABEC-3 BB (Black)

If something like that would work on your frame I would make it first choice. Otherwise go for whatever you think will be best.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Check Enduro's Torqtite PF30 or Wheels Manufacturing Threaded PF30 BB's as MMsRepBike posted...

Basically, the two PF cups thread into each other instead of just being pressed into the frame. That pretty much guarantees the two bearings are perfectly aligned if a frame has a less than perfect BB cup alignement or if the cups are not pressed in perfectly. It's a bit heavier and it's more expensive but they often solve the problems for people with cranks that don't spin well and that go through normal bearings quickly or people with creaky BB's.

Both companies also offer these with angular contact bearings, these usually last even longer.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks both MMsRepBike and Dan for some great advice !!!
I will go with the Wheels Manufacturing BB.

Now i have to decide Angular Contact bearings or regular.
Dan, do you have an actual experience with both ?

I read some mixed reviews about the ACB

https://www.amazon.com/Wheels-Manufacturing-PF30-Threaded-BB/dp/B018HHRC6W/ref=sr_1_12?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1483676786&sr=1-12&keywords=Wheels-Manufacturing-+pf30

Angular Contact Bearings
https://www.amazon.com/Wheels-Manuf...6&sr=1-10&keywords=Wheels-Manufacturing-+pf30


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Thanks both MMsRepBike and Dan for some great advice !!!
> I will go with the Wheels Manufacturing BB.
> 
> Now i have to decide Angular Contact bearings or regular.
> ...


I don't, I've never had issues with stock BB30 / PF30 setups but I read some very good reviews of the Enduro TorqueTite PF30 XD15 though. It's not cheap so it's worth researching if it really is good...


----------

